# top 50 favourite movies



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

001 | American Beauty (1999) | Sam Mendes
002 | The Neon Demon (2016) | Nicolas Winding Refn
003 | Taxi Driver (1976) | Martin Scorsese
004 | Cidade de Deus (2002) | Fernando Meirelles
005 | Mustang (2015) | Denis Gamze Erduven
006 | Fucking Åmål (1998) | Lukas Moodysson
007 | Fight Club (1999) | David Fincher
008 | Lilja 4-Ever (2002) | Lukas Moodysson
009 | Bin-Jip (2004) | Ki-duk Kim
010 | Ex Machina (2015) | Alex Garland










011 | The Guest (2014) | Adam Wingard
012 | Drive (2011) | Nicolas Winding Refn
013 | Bom yeoreum gaeul gyeoul geurigo bom (2003) | Ki-duk Kim
014 | Spring Breakers (2012) | Harmony Korine
015 | Dagen Zonder Lief (2007) | Felix Van Groeningen
016 | Hwal (2005) | Ki-duk Kim
017 | Un condamné à mort s'est échappé ou le vent souffle où Il veut (1956) | Robert Bresson
018 | Lola Rennt (1998) | Tom Tykwer
019 | Le trou (1960) | Jacques Becker
020 | Alien (1979) | Ridley Scott










021 | Sangailes vasara (2015) | Alanté Kavaité
022 | 2001: A Space Odyssey (1968) | Stanley Kubrick
023 | Only God Forgives (2013) | Nicolas Winding Refn
024 | Titanic (1997) | James Cameron
025 | Mean Creek (2004) | Jacob Aaron Estes
026 | De helaasheid der dingen (2009) | Felix van Groeningen
027 | Enemy (2013) | Denis Villeneuve
028 | The Matrix (1999) | Wachowski Brothers
029 | Despues de Lucia (2012) | Michel Franco
030 | Jagten (2012) | Thomas Vinterberg










031 | It Follows (2014) | David Robert Mitchell
033 | Victoria (2015) | Sebastian Schipper
033 | Room (2015) | Lenny Abrahamson
034 | Yeopgijeogin geunyeo (2001) | Jae-young Kwak
035 | Saw (2004) | James Wan
036 | Relatos salvajes (2014) | Damian Szifron
037 | 12 Angry Men (1957) | Sidney Lumet
038 | (500) Days of Summer (2009) | Marc Webb
039 | Intouchables (2011) | Oliver Nakache & Eric Toledano
040 | The Notebook (2004) | Nick Cassavetes










041 | American History X (1998) | Tony Kaye
042 | Klass (2007) | Ilmar Raag
043 | The Curious Case of Benjamin Button (2008) | David Fincher
044 | La vie d'Adèle (2013) | Abdellatif Kechiche
045 | Prisoners (2013) | Denis Villeneuve
046 | Aanrijding in Moscou (2008) | Christophe Van Rompaey
047 | Elephant (2003) | Gus Van Sant
048 | Celda 211 (2009) | Daniel Monzon
049 | Se7en (1995) | David Fincher
050 | Sen to Chihiro no kamikakushi (2001) | Hayao Miyazaki


----------



## warxzawa (Aug 19, 2016)

American Beauty (1999)
Leon (1994)
Labirynth (1986)
Ghost world (2001)
The road to El Dorado (2000)
Electrick children (2012)
James and the giant peach (1996)
Only lovers left alive (2013)
The prince of Egypt (1998) 
Mulan (1998) 
Submarine (2010)
Marie Antoinette (2006)
Kill your darlings (2012)
À bout de soufflé (breathless) (1960)
Pierrot le fou (crazy Pete) (1965)
Almost famous (2000)
Todo sobre mí madre (all About my mother) (1999)
Confessions of a teenage drama queen (2004) 
Gone girl (2014)
Anna karenina (2012)
The emperor's new groove (2000)
The riot club (2014)
Gilmore girls (2000-2007)
Parenthood (2010-2015)
Schindler's list (1993)
God help the girl (2014)
The diary of a teenage girl (2015)
Daydream nation (2010)
Buffalo '66 (1998)
Where the wild things are (2009)
Im Labyrinth des Schweigens (labyrinth of lies) (2014)
Pride and prejudice (2005)
Uptown girls (2003)
The dreamers (2003)
Peaky blinders (2013)
Crustacés & coquillages (2005)
The royal tenenbaums (2001)
Ookami kodomo no Ame to Yuki (Wolf children) (2012)
Wreck it Ralph (2012)
The lion king 1 1/2 (2004)
Avatar: the last airbender (2005)
The Borgias (2011)
A young doctor's notebook (2012)
The following (2013)
Black sails (2014)
The breakfast club (1985)
12 angry men (1957)
Billy Elliot (2000)
Suits (2011)
Hauru no ogoku shiro (howl's moving castle) (2004)

I included tv shows because I didn't make it to 50 only with movies.


----------



## babblingbrook (Aug 10, 2009)

Taxi Driver (1976)
Lilja 4-Ever (2002)
Bin-Jip (2004)
Jagten (2012)
À bout de soufflé (breathless) (1960)
The Tree of Life (2011)
Ordet (1955)
Mulholland Drive (2001)
Breaking the Waves (1996)
Suna No Onna (1964)
Before Sunrise (1995)
Before Sunset (2004)
Werckmeister Harmoniak (2000)
The Fountain (2006)
The Naked Lunch (1991)
Chungking Express (1994)
Knife in the Water (1962)
Stranger than Paradise (1984)
There Will Be Blood (2007)
Persepolis (2007)
Waltz with Bashir (2008)
The Thin Red Line (1998)
Pan's Labyrinth (2006)
The Story of the Weeping Camel (2003)
The Twelve Tasks of Asterix (1976)
Amores Perros (2000)
Das Cabinet des Dr Caligari (1920)
Dead Poets Society (1989)
Down By Law (1986)
Das Weisse Band (2009)
The New World (2005)
Lost in Translation (2003)
Happiness (1998)
Festen (1998)
eXistenZ (1999)
Drowning by Numbers (1988)
Children of Men (2006)
Alice in the Cities (1974)
Bitter Moon (1992)
Blue Velvet (1986)
Dogville (2003)
Irreversible (2002)
Moon (2007)
Zerkalo (1975)
Vertigo (1958)
The Turin Horse (2011)
Tokyo Story (1953)
The Passion of Joan of Arc (1928)
Otesanek (2000)
Persona (1966)
A Clockwork Orange (1971)


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

In no particular order.

A Life Less Ordinary










Gravity
Pure
Blue Velvet

Milk









28 Days Later
Seventh Seal
The Piano
Trainspotting
_
Häxan_
_








_
Wild Things
Django Unchained
Secretary

24 Hour Party People









Century Of The Self
Hunger Games
Silence Of The Lambs

Hypernormalisation










Into The Mirror
The Shining
127 Hours
Human Traffic

Cathy Come Home









Psycho
The Truman Show
Shallow Grave
Holysmoke

Metropolis










This Is England
Very Bad Things
Limitless

Sparkhouse









A Bronx Tale
Waltz With Bashir
Blade

The Battle Of Chile









Dead Man's Shoes
Minority Report
Kill The Irishman

The Last Supper










Only 40 imafraid.


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

No particular order and whatever pops up from my mind first 

Eternal sunshine of the spotless mind 
Citizen Kane 
Requiem for a dream 
Sound of Music 
High Fidelity
Schindler list
Umbrella of Cherbourg 
A woman is a woman 
Days of wine and Roses
Rain Man 
The Graduate
Breakfast Club 
Go Getter 
Thumb sucker 
Party Monster 
Sunshine 
Hotel Rwanda
City of God 
Tootsie 
Love me if you dare
Stand By Me 
Harold and Maude 
Once
Primal Fear
The Wind that Shakes the Barley 
Interview with the Vampire
The Pianist 
Before Sunrise 
Annie Hall 
The Way We Were
Singing in the Rain 
Ten things I hate about you 
Midnight in Paris 
Across the Universe 
Little Women
The sword in the Stone 
Wag the Dog 
Sleepers 
Fight Club
Dallas Buyers Club
Inception 
Almost Famous 
Elizabethtown
Breakfast at Tiffany
Beetlejuice 
Begin Again
Silence of the Lamb 
Better off Dead
Home Alone 
Royal Tennebaum 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aladdin Sane (May 10, 2016)

Lakigigar said:


> 001 | American Beauty (1999) | Sam Mendes
> 006 | Fucking Åmål (1998) | Lukas Moodysson
> 
> 
> ...



I love these. But 50 movies?? I cannot list 50, but here are some.. 

Cruel Intentions
Volver
Some Like it Hot
All About Eve
Mulholland Drive
Rosemary's Baby 
The rocky horror picture show 
All about my mother
Mommie Dearest
Running with Scissors
The Texas Chainsaw Massacre 
Scream 1-2 
High Tension
The silence of the lambs 
Mean Girls
American Psycho 
Rear Window
Vertigo
Psycho
Heavenly Creatures
Blue Velvet 
Jawbreaker
Heathers
Pretty Persuasion
The Craft
Prozac Nation
Funny Games 
La piel que habito 
Girl, Interrupted 
Thirteen 
Cracks 
Lost and Delirious 

OK, anything by Pedro Almodovar / David Lynch / Hitchcock / Roman Polanski or starring Marilyn Monroe / Katharine Hepburn / Audrey Hepburn / Bette Davis and all of the silver screen goddesses, and anything starring Vanessa Redgrave, Kate Winslet, Julianne Moore, Meryl Streep... I could go on for 50 years.


----------



## Wisteria (Apr 2, 2015)

Bolded are the top ten;

*Kill Bill 1 & 2
The Hateful Eight*
Grand Budapest Hotel
*Lion King*
Juno
The Parent Trap
The Martian
Princess Mononoke
Howl's Moving Castle

The Fellowship of the Ring
*The Two Towers
The Return of the King*
*James Cameron's Avatar*
Monster's University
*Titanic*
Girl, Interrupted
Devil wears Prada
Mamma Mia
Cheaper by the Dozen

Harry Potter: The Philosophers Stone
The Chamber of Secrets
*The Prisoner of Azkaban*
The Order of the Phoenix
The Half Blooded Prince
The Dealthy Hallows Part 2
Mean girls
*Mad Max: Fury Road*
Inception
Amelie

Toy Story 3
*My Neighbor Totoro*
The Truman Show
The Help
How to Train your Dragon
The Incredibles
Spirited Away
Wolverine Origins
The Nightmare before Christmas
Shrek 2

Kung Fu Panda
Black Swan
Shutter Island
Bridesmaids
The Chronicles of Narnia: The Lion, The Witch, and the Wardrobe
X-Men: First Class
Mulan
Jingle All the Way
Shrek 1
The Hobbit: Battle of the Five Armies
The Runaways


----------



## Cosmic Hobo (Feb 7, 2013)

Top 50... 

1. The Thief of Bagdad (1924)
2. The Scarlet Empress (1934)
3. Alexander Nevsky (1938)
4. Bringing Up Baby (1938)
5. The Philadelphia Story (1940)
6. Citizen Kane (1941)
7. Shadow of a Doubt (1943)
8. Ivan Grozny (1944)
9. Sunset Boulevard (1950)
10. Singin’ in the Rain (1952)
11. Kiss Me Kate (1953)
12. Stalag 17 (1953)
13. Rear Window (1954)
14. The Trouble with Harry (1955)
15. To Catch a Thief (1955)
16. 12 Angry Men (1956)
17. North by Northwest (1959)
18. Some Like It Hot (1959)
19. West Side Story (1961)
20. Lawrence of Arabia (1962)
21. The Manchurian Candidate (1962)
22. James Bond series – From Russia with Love (1963); Goldfinger (1964); You Only LiveTwice (1967); OHMSS (1969); &c!
23. Dr Strangelove (1964)
24. A Funny Thing Happened on the Way to the Forum (1966)
25. The Wrong Box (1966)
26. Bedazzled(1967)
27. Casino Royale (1967)
28. The Honey Pot (1967)
29. The Lion in Winter (1968)
30. The Producers (1968)
31. Zeffirelli Romeo & Juliet (1968)
32. The Assassination Bureau (1969)
33. Fiddler on the Roof (1971)
34. Cabaret (1972)
35. The Ruling Class (1972)
36. Death on the Nile (1978)
37. Don Giovanni (Losey) (1979)
38. Indiana Jones movies – Raiders (1981), Temple (1984), Crusade (1989)
39. The Neverending Story (1984)
40. Brazil (1985)
41. Whoops Apocalypse (1986)
42. Gremlins II (1990)
43. Four Weddings and a Funeral (1994)
44. Branagh’s Hamlet (1996)
45. Topsy Turvy (1999)
46. Pirates of the Caribbean (2003-07)
47. Hugo (2011)
48. Iron Sky (2012)
49. The Lone Ranger (2013)
50. The Grand Budapest Hotel (2014)

This is cheating; some of the top 50 are firmly there, others are films I think are excellent but could be replaced with another - viz:

· Dinner at Eight (1933)
· Duck Soup (1933)
· Twentieth Century (1934)
· Captain Blood (1935)
· Sabotage (1936)
· The Lady Vanishes (1938)
· The Wizard of Oz (1939)
· The Women (1939)
· Foreign Correspondent (1940)
· His Girl Friday (1940)
· The Maltese Falcon (1941)
· Casablanca (1942)
· Saboteur (1942)
· Arsenic and Old Lace (1944)
· Ministry of Fear (1944)
· And Then There Were None (1945)
· Green for Danger (1946)
· Monsieur Verdoux (1947)
· The Paradine Case (1947)
· Kind Hearts and Coronets (1949)
· Strangers on a Train (1951)
· Smiles of a Summer Night (1955)
· Around the World in 80 Days (1956)
· Teahouse of the August Moon (1956)
· The Seventh Seal (1957)
· Wild Strawberries (1957)
· Psycho (1960)
· What Ever Happened to Baby Jane? (1962)
· Séance on a Wet Afternoon (1964)
· The Loved One (1965)
· What's New Pussycat (1965)
· Who’s Afraid of Virginia Woolf? (1966)
· The Rise and Rise of Michael Rimmer (1970)
· Sleuth (1972)
· Blazing Saddles (1974)
· Royal Flash (1975)
· Close Encounters of the Third Kind (1977)
· The Life of Brian (1979)
· The Elephant Man (1980)
· E.T. (1982)
· The Dresser (1983)
· Wagner (1983)
· The Dead Poets Society (1989)
· The Tall Guy (1989)
· Groundhog Day (1993)
· Jurassic Park (1993)
· Schindler’s List (1993)
· The Lion King (1994)
· Richard III (1995)
· Life is Beautiful (1997)
· Seven Years in Tibet (1997)
· Pleasantville (1998)
· The Truman Show (1998)
· Bicentennial Man (1999)
· The Lord of the Rings (2001–2003)
· Chicago (2002)
· The Aviator (2004)
· Der Untergang (2004)
· Shaun of the Dead (2004)
· King Kong (2005)
· The Illusionist (2006)
· V for Vendetta (2006)
Kingsman (2015)


----------



## onebelo (Apr 10, 2012)

Top 30


1. The Spirit of the Beehive 
2. Y tu Mama Tambien 
3. Badlands 
4. Five Easy Pieces 
5. Before Sunrise 
6. A Heart in Winter 
7. Au Revoir Les Enfants 
8. Claire's Knee 
9. La Belle Noiseuse 
10. Before Sunset 
11. Murmur of the Heart 
12. There Will be Blood 
13. Star Wars: Revenge of the Sith 
14. Amelie 
15. The Pianist 
16. Alien 
17. Manon of the Spring 
18. Goya's Ghosts 
19. The Verdict 
20. Eyes Wide Shut 
21. 2001 
22. Zodiac 
23. Fight Club 
24. Star Wars: The Phantom Menace 
25. Eastern Promises 
26. Midnight in Paris 
27. Klute 
28. The Blue Lagoon 
29. The Conformist 
30. Chinatown


----------



## SymphonyInBlue (Mar 20, 2016)

Not exactly in order...

The Cameraman (1928)
Steamboat Bill, Jr. (1928)
Seven Chances (1925)
Wings of Desire (1987)
Das Kabinett des Doktor Caligari (1920)
Braindead (1992)
Midnight in Paris (2011)
Sherlock Jr. (1924)
Alien (1979)
Breakfast on Pluto (2005)
Plan 9 from Outer Space (1959)
The Circus (1928)
Being John Malkovich (1999)
Naked Lunch (1991)
Coffee and Cigarettes (2004)
The Princess Bride (1987)
Mulholland Dr. (2001)
Ghost World (2001)
Fargo (1996)
The Gold Rush (1925)
The Grand Budapest Hotel (2014)
Jagten (2012)
Vampire's Kiss (1988)
Barton Fink (1991)
The Crow (1994)
Trainspotting (1996)
The Last Man on Earth (1964)
The Rocky Horror Picture Show (1975)
Taking Woodstock (2009)
Edward Scissorhands (1990)
Napoleon Dynamite (2004)
Inglourious Basterds (2009)
Dr. Strangelove or How I Learned to Stop Worrying and Love the Bomb (1964)
Alice in Wonderland (1951)
The Lord of the Rings: The Fellowship of the Ring (2001)
Willy Wonka & the Chocolate Factory (1971)
The Elephant Man (1980)
A Clockwork Orange (1971)
Wristcutters: A Love Story (2006)
The Big Lebowski (1998)
Forrest Gump (1994)
Detachment (2012)
The Lord of the Rings: The Two Towers (2002)
The Pianist (2002)
Amadeus (1984)
The Lord of the Rings: The Return of the King (2003)
Pride & Prejudice (2005)
American Psycho (2000)
Scarface (1983)
Modern Times (1936)
The Prestige (2006)
The Silence of the Lambs (1991)
The Dark Knight (2008)
Scent of a Woman (1992)
The Evil Dead (1981)
Psycho (1960)
Fight Club (1999)
The Shawshank Redemption (1994)
Singin' in the Rain (1952)
Il Buono, Il Brutto, Il Cattivo (1966)
Reservoir Dogs (1992)
Evil Dead II (1987)
Labyrinth (1986)
The Nightmare Before Christmas (1993)





More than 50... sorry, I couldn't help .-.


----------



## heymoon (Nov 26, 2016)

(bolded are my _faves_)

The Wizard of Oz (1939)
Singin' in the Rain (1952)
Old Yeller (1957)
*Psycho* (1960)
The Birds (1963)
Mary Poppins (1964)
The Sound of Music (1965)
Willy Wonka and the Chocolate Factory (1971)
Freaky Friday (1976)
Grease (1978)
When a Stranger Calls (1979)
*The Empire Strikes Back* (1980)
E.T. (1982)
A Nightmare on Elm Street (1984)
The Karate Kid (1984)
Sixteen Candles (1984)
Back to the Future (1985)
*The Breakfast Club* (1985)
Explorers (1985)
The Goonies (1985)
*Ferris Bueller's Day Off* (1986)
*Labyrinth* (1986)
The Princess Bride (1987)
*Grave of the Fireflies* (1988) (this movie _ruined_ me)
*Beetlejuice* (1988)
*Heathers* (1988)
*Kiki's Delivery Service* (1989) (obvi)
Home Alone (1990)
Beauty and the Beast (1991)
The Sandlot (1993)
Emma (1996)
Titanic (1997)
The Philosopher's Stone (2001)
*Spirited Away* (2001)
The Cat Returns (2002)
The Lord of the Rings trilogy (2001-2003)
The Curse of the Black Pearl (2003)
Elf (2003)
Napoleon Dynamite (2004)
The Prisoner of Azkaban (2004) 
The Lion, The Witch, and the Wardrobe (2005)
Pride and Prejudice (2005)
How to Train Your Dragon (2010)
Tangled (2010)
The Hunger Games (2012)
Carol (2015)
*The Force Awakens* (2015)
When Marnie Was There (2015)


----------



## Evalumus (Nov 2, 2016)

*The Lord of the Rings trilogy (2001-2003)
Harry Potter and the Philosopher's Stone (2001)
the Chamber of Secrets (2002)
the Prisoner of Azkaban (2004)
the Goblet of Fire (2005)
the Order of the Phoenix (2007)
the Half-Blood Prince (2009)
the Deathly Hallows – Part 1 (2010)
the Deathly Hallows – Part 2 (2011)
Spirited Away (2001)
Kaguya-hime no monogatari (2013)
The Secret World of Arrietty (2010)*
Kiki's Delivery Service (1989)
Interstellar (2014)
Miss Peregrine's Home for Peculiar Children (2016)
The BFG (2016) 
The Hobbit trilogy (2012-2014)
Sweet Bean (An) (2015) Japanese movie
Okuribito (Departures) (2009)
Kill Bill: Vol. 1 (2003)
Kill Bill: Vol. 2 (2004)
Howl's Moving Castle (2004)
Mononoke hime (1997)
The Addams Family (1991)
Resident Evil (2002)
Resident Evil Apocalypse (2004)
Residend Evil Extinction (2007)
Resident Evil Afterlife (2010)
Resident Evil Retribution (2012)
Girl, Interrupted (1999)
Mad Max Fury Road (2015)
Star Wars (All of them)
Mulan (1998)
The Wizard of Oz (1939)
The Pursuit of Happyness (2006)


----------



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

An update:

1. American Beauty (1999)
2. Mustang (2015)
3. The Neon Demon (2016)
4. Cidade de Deus (2002)
5. Respire (2014)
6. Taxi Driver (1976)
7. Bom Yeoreum Gaeul Gyeoul Geurigo Bom (2003)
8. Ex Machina (2015)
9. Eyes Wide Shut (1999)
10. Bin-jip (2004)
11. Alien (1979)
12. Fight Club (1999)
13. Fucking Åmål (1998)
14. Lilja 4-ever (2002) 
15. Belgica (2016)
16. Blade Runner (1982)
17. Titanic (1997)
18. Enemy (2013)
19. The Broken Circle Breakdown (2012)
20. Le Trou (1960) 
21. Whiplash (2014)
22. 12 Angry Men (1957) 
23. De Helaasheid der Dingen (2009) 
24. Black Swan (2010)
25. Spring Breakers (2012)
26. Un Condamné à Mort S'est Échappé ou Le Vent Souffle Où Il Veut (1956)
27. The Silence of the Lambs (1991)
28. Intouchables (2011)
29. Brooklyn (2015)
30. American History X (1998)
31. Drive (2011)
32. A Royal Affair (2012)
33. Jagten (2012)
34. Saw (2004)
35. The Exorcist (1973)
36. Después de Lucía (2012)
37. The Curious Case of Benjamin Button (2008)
38. Deux Jours, Une Nuit (2014)
39. Kokuhaku (2010)
40. Dallas Buyers Club (2013)
41. Lola Rennt (1998)
42. The Matrix (1999)
43. Der Untergang (2004)
44. Victoria (2015)
45. Relatos Salvajes (2014)
46. Mean Creek (2004)
47. Hwal (2005)
48. Klass (2007)
49. The Guest (2013)
50. The Notebook (2004)


----------



## Lollapalooza (Nov 26, 2016)

Didn't count, but favourites anyway.
Edit. I decided to put them in order of release year

Rear window (1954)
The Seven year itch (1955)
East of Eden (1955)
Funny face (1957)
Some like it hot (1959)
Breakfast at Tiffany's (1961)
Cabaret (1972)
Edward Scissorhands (1990)
Wuthering heights (1992)
What's eating Gilbert Grape? (1993)
Pulp fiction (1994)
Living in oblivion (1995)
Pride and prejudice (1995)
Braveheart (1995)
Basquiat (1996)
Hamlet (1996)
The Portrait of a lady (1996)
The Full Monty (1997)
Fear and loathing in Las Vegas (1998)
Sleepy Hollow (1999)
The Cider house rules (1999)
Girl, interrupted (1999)
The End of the affair (1999)
Star Wars: The Phantom Menace (1999) 
X-Men (2000)
American psycho (2000)
Moulin Rouge! (2001)
Amélie (2001)
Vanilla sky (2001)
Lord of the Rings trilogy (2001-2003)
Star Wars: Attack of the clones (2002)
Doctor Zhivago (2002)
Cold Mountain (2003)
X-Men 2 (2003)
Sideways (2004)
Hidalgo (2004)
The Jacket (2005)
Colour me Kubrick (2005)
X-Men: The Last stand (2006)
Tristan & Isolde (2006)
The Illusionist (2006)
Atonement (2007)
I'm not there (2007)
Good (2008)
The Boy in the striped pajamas (2008)
Taking Woodstock (2009)
Hugo (2011)
Anna Karenina (2012)
The Hobbit trilogy (2012-2014)
X-Men: Days of future past (2014)
The Danish girl (2015)
La la land (2016)


----------



## MyName (Oct 23, 2009)

The order becomes arbitrary after a certain point-

2001: A Space Odyssey
The Godfather
The Graduate
Citizen Kane
The Apartment
A Man For All Seasons
A Few Good Men
Voyage of Time
United 93
American History X
Full Metal Jacket
Unforgiven
Doubt
Network
Fight Club
On the Waterfront
Gone With the Wind
Olivier's Hamlet
The Dark Knight
Exit Through the Gift Shop
Star Trek II: The Wrath of Khan
Toy Story
There Will Be Blood
Roman Holiday
A Face in the Crowd
Man With a Movie Camera
Look Back in Anger
Uncle Boonmee Who Can Recall His Past Lives
Rushmore
Kind Hearts and Coronets
Steve Jobs
A Tree Grows in Brooklyn
Head
Breathless
The Social Network
The Professional 
Schindler's List
It's a Wonderful Life
Lolita (1962)
The Missing Picture
Touch of Evil
Andrei Rublev
Doctor Zhivago
All the King's Men (original)
Walk the Line
No Country For Old Men
Thank You For Smoking
Rocky
Through a Glass Darkly
Eraserhead


----------



## felina (Mar 28, 2017)

This is 40:



Lord of the Rings
White Christmas 
Rocky
Rocky IV
Spirit
Beauty and the Beast
Tarzan
Anne of Green Gables
Fiddler on the Roof
The Sound of Music
The Dark Knight
The Princess Bride
Pride and Prejudice (2005)
The Lion, the Witch, and the Wardrobe
Dead Poets Society
Ben-Hur (1959)
It's a Wonderful Life
The Prince of Egypt
Psycho (1960)
Dirty Dancing
Life of Pi
Remember the Titans
Labyrinth
The Count of Monte Cristo
The Parent Trap (1961)
Little Women
Pirates of the Caribbean: Curse of the Black Pearl
The Outsiders
Phantom of the Opera
O Brother, Where Art Thou?
Star Wars 
The Wizard of Oz
The Princess Diaries
First Blood (Rambo) 
Harry Potter (1, 6, 7)
Aladdin
The Road to El Dorado
Homeward Bound
National Velvet
Selma


----------



## jetser (Jan 6, 2016)

Lakigigar said:


> 001 | American Beauty (1999) | Sam Mendes
> 002 | ...


If it isn't an INFP list..I don't know what is

Now my favourites:

*(500) Days of Summer (2009)*










*12 Angry Men (1957)
12 Years a Slave (2013)
Mad Max: Fury Road (2015)
300 (2006)*










*Black Swan (2010)
Blade Runner (1982)
Enemy (2013)
Eraserhead (1977)
Minority Report (2002)
Ex Machina (2014)
Se7en (1995)*










*Fight Club (1999)
Gattaca (1997)
Reservoir Dogs (1992)
Ghost in the Shell (1995)
The Imitation Game (2014)
Gravity (2013)
The Godfather I-II (1972, 1974)
Gone Girl (2014)
High and Low (1963)
Inception (2010)
2001: Space Odyssey (1968)*










*Independence Day (1996)
Interstellar (2014)
Mean Girls (2004)
Naked Gun (1988)
No Country for Old Men (2007)
Oldboy (2003)
Pulp Fiction (1994)
The Social Network (2010)*










*Prometheus (2012)
Raging Bull (1980)
Sherlock Holmes (2009)
Superbad (2007)
Son of Saul (2015)
Star Wars: Episode IV - A New Hope (1977)
Star Wars: Episode V - The Empire Strikes Back (1980)
Star Wars: Episode VII - The Force Awakens (2015)
Room (2015)*









*
Steve Jobs (2015)
The Dark Knight (2008)
The Hateful Eight (2015)
Terminator 2: Judgment Day (1991)
Titanic (1997)
The Raid 2 (2014)
Alien (1979)*










*Watchmen (2009)*
and
*X-Men: First Class, Days of Future Past, Apocalypse (2011, 2014, 2016)*

I love visually engaging movies with unique storytelling.


----------



## Zerobot (Apr 29, 2017)

Hm, some I remember as really liking, but there are many others...

Wings of Desire
Mulholland Dr.
Fargo
Down by Law
Paris, Texas
Reservoir Dogs
2001: A Space Odyssey
In Bruges
One Flew Over the Cuckoo’s Nest
Misery
The Wrestler
Taxi Driver
Mississippi Burning
Seven Samurai 
Short Cuts
Before Sunrise (trilogy)
Happiness 
As Good as It Gets
Dr. Strangelove or How I Learned to Stop Worrying and Love the Bomb
Fiddler on the Roof
The Silence of the Lambs
$9.99
The Big Lebowski
The Exterminating Angel
Grand Hotel Budapest
Eraserhead
The Goodfellas
The Seventh Seal
Videodrome
The Fly
There Will Be Blood
Sin City
Waking Life
The Shawshank Redemption
Talk to Her
The Discreet Charm of the Bourgeoisie
La Dolce Vita
Groundhog Day
Kill Bill (I & II)
I’m Not There
The American Friend
Lord of The Rings (trilogy)
The Shining
The Live of Others
Run Lola Run
City of God
Downfall
Being There
Unforgiven
12 Angry Men


----------



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

*Top 100*

1.







American Beauty (1999)
2.







Mustang (2015)
3.







The Neon Demon (2016)
4.







Cidade de Deus (2002)
5.







Respire (2014)
6.







Taxi Driver (1976)
7.







Bom Yeoreum Gaeul Gyeoul Geurigo Bom (2003)
8.







Eyes Wide Shut (1999)
9.







Ex Machina (2015)
10.







Bin-jip (2004)
11.







Alien (1979)
12.







Fight Club (1999)
13.







Fucking Åmål (1998)
14.







Lilja 4-ever (2002) 
15.







Belgica (2016)
16.







Blade Runner (1982)
17.







Titanic (1997)
18.







The Broken Circle Breakdown (2012)
19.







Le Trou (1960) 
20.







Whiplash (2014)
21.







12 Angry Men (1957)
22.







Enemy (2013)
23.







De Helaasheid der Dingen (2009) 
24.







Black Swan (2010)
25.







Spring Breakers (2012)


----------



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

26.







Un Condamné à Mort S'est Échappé ou Le Vent Souffle Où Il Veut (1956)
27.







The Silence of the Lambs (1991)
28.








Intouchables (2011)
29.







Brooklyn (2015)
30.







American History X (1998)
31.







Drive (2011)
32.







En Kongelig Affære (2012)
33.







De Rouille et d'Os (2012)
34.







Jagten (2012)
35.







Saw (2004)
36.







The Exorcist (1973)
37.







Después de Lucía (2012)
38.







The Curious Case of Benjamin Button (2008)
39.







Deux Jours, Une Nuit (2014)
40.







Kokuhaku (2010)
41.







Dallas Buyers Club (2013)
42.







Captain Phillips (2013)
43.







The Matrix (1999)
44.







Victoria (2015)
45.







Mean Creek (2004)
46.







Lola Rennt (1998)
47.







Aanrijding in Moscou (2008)
48.







Der Untergang (2004)
49.







Relatos Salvajes (2014)
50.







Hwal (2005)


----------



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

51.







Offline (2012)
52.







What Maisie Knew (2012)
53.







Terminator 2: Judgment Day (1991)
54.







Yeopgijeogin Geunyeo (2001) 
55.







The Town (2010) 
56.







The Notebook (2004)
57.







Dalkomhan Insaeng (2005)
58.







Batoru Rowaiaru (2000)
59.







Straight Outta Compton (2015)
60.







Room (2015)
61.







Boyhood (2014)
62.







American Gangster (2007)
63.







The Theory of Everything (2014)
64.







La Vie d'Adèle (2013)
65.







Psycho (1960) 
66.







D'Ardennen (2015)
67.







Das Experiment (2001)
68.







Hachi: A Dog's Tale (2009)
69.







Everest (2015)
70.







Gravity (2013)
71.







The Shawshank Redemption (1994)
72.







The Guest (2013)
73.







Prisoners (2013)
74.







Celda 211 (2009)
75.







Akmareul Boatda (2010)


----------



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

76.







The Departed (2006)
77.







Captain Fantastic (2016)
78.







Indiana Jones and the Last Crusade (1989)
79.







Jarhead (2005)
80.







District 9 (2009)
81.







Arrival (2016)
82.







Jeux d'Enfants (2003)
83.







Under Sandet (2015) 
84.







Þrestir (2015) 
85.







Pirates of the Caribbean: The Curse of the Black Pearl (2003)
86.







Schindler's List (1993)
87.







8MM (1999)
88.







(500) Days of Summer (2009)
89.







Boyz n the Hood (1991)
90.







Jurassic Park (1993)
91.







Twilight (2008)
92.







Se7en (1995) 
93.







A Night to Remember (1958)
94.







The Game (1997)
95.







Yuke Yuke Nidome no Shojo (1969) 
96.







Ratatouille (2007)
97.







Elephant (2003)
98.







Monsters, Inc. (2001) 
99.







Aliens (1986)
100.







Project X (2012)

and i forgot the lion king...


----------



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

my top 250


----------



## Introvertia (Feb 6, 2016)

Ooo, lists, fun!


Audition
Battle royale
Coherence
Creep
Dark city
Drag me to hell
Eraserhead
Europa report
Evil dead
Frank
Gone girl
Gremlins
Halloween
Heartless
Heathers
Hellraiser
Heruta sukeruta
Himizu
Ichi the killer
Inglourious basterds
I saw the devil
I spit on your grave
It follows
Martyrs
Melancholia
Misery
Mononoke-hime
Moon
No country for old men
Pandorum
Paprika
Pieles
Saw
Se7en
Solyaris
Stalker
Sympathy for lady vengeance
Tetsuo the iron man
The cabin in the woods
The cell
The conjuring
The midnight meat train
They live
V/H/S/2
Videodrome
We need to talk about Kevin
What we do in the shadows
x+y
[REC]
28 days later


----------



## martinkunev (Mar 23, 2017)

The Matrix
The Dark Knight
Interstellar
The Martian
Star Wars II
The Next Three Days
Nothing But The Truth
Edge of Darkness
Agora
Out of Time
The 13th Floor
Analize This
God Bless America
Inception
Guardians of the Galaxy
Deadpool
Arrival
Titanic
Heat
Avatar
Shutter Island
Gladiator
Ex Machina
Deepwater Horizon
Snatch
Star Wars I
Star Wars V
Star Wars VI
Catch Me If You Can
21 Jump Street
Terminator 2
Idiocracy
Slumdog Millionaire
New Kids Turbo
New Kids Nitro
We Are The Millars
Le fabuleux destin d'Amélie Poulain
The Matrix Reloaded
Eurotrip
Source Code
Inside Man
Contact
R.E.D.
The Dictator
Enemy of the State
Paul
Tucker and Dale Versus Evil
Side Effects
The Insider
The Bank Job


----------



## Ochi96 (Jun 5, 2017)

Lord of the Rings
Interstellar
The Color Purple
The Help
Lucy
Mulan
The Mummy
Big Fish
Charlie and the Chocolate Factory
The Addams Family
Resident Evil
Girl, Interrupted
Zootopia
The Jungle Book
Avengers
Maleficent
The Exorcist
The Sixth Sense
The Silence of the Lambs
Gia
Inception
The Wizard of Oz
The Matrix
War of the Worlds
Million Dollar Baby
Mad Max
Kill Bill
Saving Private Ryan
Pirates of the Caribbean
Close Encounters of the Third Kind
The BFG










Spirited Away
Kiki's delivery service
Grave of the Fireflies
Nausicaä of the Valley of the Wind
Princess Mononoke 
My Neighbor Totoro
Howl's Moving Castle
The Secret World of Arrietty
The Tale of Princess Kaguya
Nobody Knows
An









Harry Potter
Imagine Me & You









El Laberinto del Fauno
El Orfanato
Los Otros
Ágora
El Olivo 
Ocho Apellidos Vascos
La piel que habito
La voz dormida









Aimée & Jaguar








Cracks








Life Is Beautiful


----------



## BlackLeopard (Jul 24, 2017)

- Indiana Jones: The Last Crusade
- Napoleon Dynamite
- Nacho Libre
- The Cat Returns
- Sense & Sensibility
- Reap The Wild Wind
- Pride & Prejudice
- Persuasion
- Star Wars: A New Hope
- Star Wars: The Empire Strikes Back
- Star Wars: The Return of the Jedi
- Star Wars: Rogue One
- Star Wars: A Force Awakens
- Ben-Hur (the classic)
- Lord of the Rings (the whole series)
- Inception
- Beauty and the Beast
- Sergeant York
- The Prisoner of Zenda (1952)
- The Greatest Game Ever Played
- Bob Hope - The Princess & The Pirate
- Bob Hope - Casanova's Big Night
- Bob Hope - The Ghost Breakers
- Abbott & Costello: Meet The Invisible Man
- Abbott & Costello: Meet Frankenstein
- Abbott & Costello: Meet The Killer
- The Best Years of our Lives
- The Major and the Minor
- Friendly Persuasion
- The Sword in the Stone
- Mulan
- The Secret Life of Walter Mitty
- War Horse
- Shadow of a Doubt
- Rear Window
- Strangers on a Train
- Rebecca
- Jane Eyre
- Little Women
- Harvey
- To Kill A Mockingbird
- Sabrina
- The World in His Arms
- You've Got Mail
- Shrek 2
- That Thing You Do
- My Fair Lady
- Mary Poppins
- Fiddler on the Roof
- Death on the Nile


----------



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

001 | Kreuzweg (2014)
002 | Suspiria (1977)
003 | Respire (2014)
004 | Eyes Wide Shut (1999)
005 | The Neon Demon (2016)
006 | Mustang (2015)
007 | American Beauty (1999)
008 | Taxi Driver (1976)
009 | Bom Yeoreum Gaeul Gyeoul Geurigo Bom (2003)
010 | Cidade de Deus (2002)

011 | Ex Machina (2015)
012 | Spring Breakers (2012)
013 | It Follows (2014)
014 | Bin-Jip (2004)
015 | Elephant (2003)
016 | Fucking Åmål (1998)
017 | Alien (1979)
018 | The Exorcist (1973)
019 | A Clockwork Orange (1971)
020 | Badlands (1973)

021 | The Broken Circle Breakdown (2012)
022 | Blade Runner (1982)
023 | Lilja 4-Ever (2002)
024 | Jodaeiye Nader Az Simin (2011)
025 | Le trou (1960)
026 | The Thing (1982)
027 | Fight Club (1999)
028 | The Revenant (2015)
029 | Titanic (1997)
030 | Whiplash (2014)

031 | Black Swan (2010)
032 | The Spectacular Now (2013)
033 | 2001: A Space Odyssey (1968)
034 | Christiane F. - Wir Kinder vom Bahnhof Zoo (1981)
035 | De helaasheid der dingen (2009)
036 | Victoria (2015)
037 | Brokeback Mountain (2005)
038 | Il buono, il brutto, il cattivo (1966)
039 | Drive (2011)
040 | Brooklyn (2015)

041 | En kongelig affære (2012)
042 | Captain Fantastic (2016)
043 | The Beach (2000)
044 | The Curious Case of Benjamin Button (2008)
045 | De rouille et d'os (2012)
046 | Mean Creek (2004)
047 | The Silence of the Lambs (1991)
048 | Rear Window (1954)
049 | I, Daniel Blake (2016)
050 | Jagten (2012)

051 | Intouchables (2011)
052 | American History X (1998)
053 | Un condamné a mort s'est échappé ou Le vent souffle où il veut (1956)
054 | The Shining (1980)
055 | Deux jours, une nuit (2014)
056 | Saw (2004)
057 | Vertigo (1958)
058 | 12 Angry Men (1957)
059 | Después de Lucía (2012)
060 | Psycho (1960)

061 | Lola rennt (1998)
062 | Klass (2007)
063 | Belgica (2015)
064 | Terminator 2: Judgment Day (1991)
065 | Dallas Buyers Club (2013)
066 | Der Untergang (2004)
067 | Batoru rowaiaru (2000)
068 | Dalkomhan insaeng (2005)
069 | The Guest (2014)
070 | The Descendants (2011)

071 | The Matrix (1999)
072 | Sochite chichi ni naru (2013)
073 | Sin nombre (2009)
074 | Hwal (2005)
075 | Captain Phillips (2013)
076 | Nebraska (2013)
077 | The Lion King (1994)
078 | Grizzly Man (2005)
079 | Get Out (2017)
080 | Almost Famous (2000)

081 | Before Sunset (2004)
082 | Before Midnight (2013)
083 | Offline (2012)
084 | What Maisie Knew (2012)
085 | Kokuhaku (2010)
086 | Enemy (2013)
087 | Boyhood (2014)
088 | Dawn of the Planet of the Apes (2014)
089 | Jarhead (2005)
090 | The Town (2010

091 | The Lord of the Rings: The Return of the King (2003)
092 | The Conjuring (2013)
093 | District 9 (2009)
094 | Any Way The Wind Blows (2003)
095 | Låt den rätte komma in (2008)
096 | Aanrijding in Moscou (2008)
097 | C'est arrivé près de chez vous (1992)
098 | American Gangster (2007)
099 | D'Ardennen (2015)
100 | Yeopgijeogin geunyeo (2001)


----------



## Penny (Mar 24, 2016)

in no particular order:

Labyrinth
Harry Potters
Lord of the Rings
Sound of Music
Titanic
Indiana Jones
Cold Mountain
My Neighbor Totoro
Spirited Away
Silence of the Lambs
Die Hard
Kingpin
Waterboy
Happy Gilmore
What Dreams May Come
Dragon the Bruce Lee Story
Ip Man
Karate Kid (new and old)
Shaolin
The Departed
The Shining
There's Something About Mary
Heidi
The Martian
Forrest Gump
Legally Blonde
The Breakfast Club
Beauty Shop
Grease
Romancing the Stone
Hercules (Disney)
Aladdin (Disney)
Mulan
Beauty and the Beast
The Neverending Story
Army of Darkness
Peggy Sue Got Married
Look Who's Talking
Boondock saints
Rocky IV
Full Metal Jacket
Clash of the Titans (old one)
Black Beauty
Memoirs of a Geisha
Star Wars
After Earth
Total Recall
Twins
Jingle All the Way
Home Alone
Bram Stroker's Dracula
Romeo and Juliet
Oh Brother Where Art Thou

I'm probably missing some good ones.


----------



## jetser (Jan 6, 2016)

_
1. Star Wars: Episode IV - A New Hope (1977)

2. Watchmen (2009)

3. 2001: A Space Odyssey (1968)

4. Interstellar (2014)

5. Titanic (1997)

6. Pulp Fiction (1994)

7. Mean Girls (2004)

8. Fight Club (1999)

9. Gattaca (1997)

10. The Social Network (2010)

11. Mad Max: Fury Road (2015)

12. The Godfather (1972)

13. Akira (1988)

14. Alien (1979)

15. Superbad (2007)

16. The Imitation Game (2014)

17. Prometheus (2012)

18. The Martian (2015)

19. The Dark Knight (2008)

20. 300 (2006)

21. Babel (2006)

22. The Hateful Eight (2015)

23. Star Wars: Episode V - The Empire Strikes Back (1980)

24. Inception (2010)

25. (500) Days of Summer (2009)

26. The Revenant (2015)

27. Star Wars: The Force Awakens (2015)

28. Ex Machina (2014)

29. Se7en (1995)

30. Captain America: Civil War (2016)

31. Aliens (1986)

32. Avatar (2009)

33. Black Swan (2010)

34. Stay (2005)

35. The Lives of Others (2006)

36. Memento (2000)

37. Goodfellas (1990)

38. Primer (2004)

39. 12 Angry Men (1957)

40. Saw (2004)

41. 12 Years a Slave (2013)

42. Die Hard (1988)

43. Terminator 2 (1991)

44. The Terminator (1984)

45. Enemy (2013)

46. Room (2015)

47. Dunkirk (2017)

48. Sherlock Holmes (2009)

49. The Raid 2 (2014)

50. No Country for Old Men (2007)_


----------



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

1. Kreuzweg (2014)
2. Suspiria (1977)
3. Respire (2014)
4. Eyes Wide Shut (1999)
5. Taxi Driver (1976)
6. The Neon Demon (2016)
7. Mustang (2015)
8. Bom yeoreum gaeul gyeoul geurigo bom (2003)
9. Cidade de Deus (2002)
10. Ex Machina (2015)

11. American Beauty (1999)
12. Bin-jip (2004)
13. A Clockwork Orange (1971)
14. The Exorcist (1973)
15. Alien (1979)
16. It Follows (2014)
17. Elephant (2003)
18. Fucking Åmål (1998)
19. Spring Breakers (2012)
20. Manchester by the Sea (2016)

21. Badlands (1973)
22. Blade Runner (1982)
23. Black Swan (2010)
24. Il buono, il brutto, il cattivo [The Good, The Bad and The Ugly] (1966)
25. Lilja 4-ever (2002)
26. The Broken Circle Breakdown (2012)
27. The Revenant (2015)
28. Le trou [The Hole] (1960)
29. Jodaeiye Nader az Simin [A Separation] (2011)
30. Fight Club (1999)

31. The Thing (1982)
32. Titanic (1997)
33. 2001: A Space Odyssey (1968)
34. Whiplash (2014)
35. Christiane F. - Wir Kinder vom Bahnhof Zoo (1981)
36. Victoria (2015)
37. Brooklyn (2015)
38. The Spectacular Now (2013)
39. Brokeback Mountain (2005)
40. De helaasheid der dingen [The Misfortunates] (2009)

41. De rouille et d'os [Rust and Bone] (2012)
42. Drive (2011)
43. I, Daniel Blake (2016)
44. The Silence of the Lambs (1991)
45. En kongelig affære [A Royal Affair] (2012)
46. The Shining (1980)
47. Soshite chichi ni naru [Like Father, Like Son] (2013)
48. Mean Creek (2004)
49. Captain Fantastic (2016)
50. Intouchables [The Intouchables] (2011)


----------



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

https://www.imdb.com/list/ls023685040/

I made a list on IMDb with my 200 favourite movies. Top 100 ranked. Others sort of.


----------



## Preciselyd (Mar 18, 2018)

Top 50 in no particular order

1. Beverly Hills Cop (1984)
2. Mad Max (1979)
3. Mad Max 2 (1981)
4. Mad Max 3 (1985)
5. Heathers (1988)
6. Coming to America (1988)
7. The Legend of Billie Jean (1985)
8. All the right moves (1983)
9. Indecent proposal (1993)
10. License to Drive (1988)

11. Who's that Girl (1987)
12. Licence to Kill (1989)
13. Moonwalker (1988)
14. Hocus Pocus (1993)
15. Grease (1978)
16. Baby's Day out (1994)
17. League of their own (1992)
18. Cry Baby (1990)
19. Curly Sue (1991)
20. Desperately Seeking Susan (1985)

21. Dirty Dancing (1987) 
22. Flashdance (1983)
23. The Surgarland Express (1974)
24. Baby Driver (2017)
25. The Muppet Christmas Carol (1992)
26. Harlem Night (1989)
27. Breakdown (1997)
28. Breakfast at Tiffany's (1961)
29. The Godfather (1972)
30. The Blue Brothers (1980)

31. Trading Places (1983)
32. Planes, Trains and Automobiles (1987)
33. Beauty and the Beast (1991)
34. Dumbo (1941)
35. Snow White and the Severn Dwarfs (1937)
36. The Jungle Book (1967)
37. Bambi (1942)
38. Mary Poppins (1967)
39. Sound of Music (1965)
40. Pinocchio (1940)

41. Peter Pan (1953)
42. Lady and the Tramp (1955)
43. The Parent Trap (1961)
44. Oliver and Company (1988)
45. Forest Grump (1994)
46. Goodfellas (1990)
47. Home Alone (1990)
48. The Bodyguard (1992)
49. House Party (1990)
50. Back to the Future (1985)


----------

